# The Most Memorable Car Ride Of A Lifetime ... With Kerry!



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well now ... where do I begin to tell this story of the most memorable car ride of a lifetime ... with Kerry?! :HistericalSmiley: It's long ... so, get a cup of coffee or a drink! But, I think you might enjoy a laugh or two!

First of all ... let me begin by saying that I consider Kerry the best driver! I felt safer with her driving than with anyone else ... and, that is the honest truth.

I must admit up front ... that I pictured all New York City drivers as driving very aggressively. So, I was all prepared to hold on to my seatbelt and Snowball's Snoozer carseat for dear life!:HistericalSmiley:

As those of you saw in an earlier thread ... Kerry first spent a few minutes talking and warming up to Snowball. And, then she checked to see where the brakes and other important parts of the car were located ... smart thinking of which I am sure you will all agree! Bear in mind also that Kerry is used to driving a Porsche ... and, the vehicle she was driving here was our Toyota Sienna! (Felix had our Nissan Maxima parked at the airport while he was in Tucson)

We started out on this trip for one very important reason. We needed to buy a coffee pot for Kerry! Felix and I were only using Folger's instant coffee and had given away our regular coffee maker. Long story ... but, Felix's doctor said he had to give up coffee ... and, then limit it to one cup of weaker coffee a day. Not a great excuse for thinking about someone who might be visiting us and who might like a real cup of coffee! Anyway ...

So, off we go to get this coffee maker ... and, then to Starbuck's to buy some special coffee. We decided to take the trip to the Super Target in Leesbug ... the approximate nine mile drive (out of the way) where a certain spoiled Maltese (won't mention any names .. LOL) loves to take his favorite walks. The drive is lovely ... so, it's worth it.

Now ... suddenly, as we are travelling down the highway ... Kerry say ... "Oh, ****!" I asked her what was wrong. She said she forgot her glasses for driving. Her glasses help her with night time driving, too. Although it was still light outside when we departed ... I knew it would be getting dark within an hour or so. But, our dear Kerry insisted that she would be okay ... even though I encouraged her to go back to the house so that we could get her glasses. But ... nooooooo. It didn't happen.

We finally drive into a parking space at Target. Kerry was insistent that she go into the store to buy the coffee maker. But, I can be insistent, too. I mean ... do you think I am going to have her buy a coffee maker when she is the one visiting me?! I don't think so!

So, I suggested she take Snowball on his favorite walk. Of course, I find out later that he wouldn't budge when Kerry tried to walk with him. His Poppi had disappeared and now his Mommi disappears into the store. Even though Auntie Kerry treated him with the most tender loving care ... I guess in Snowball's mind ... he thought both his Mommi and Poppi were abandoning him! 

Here I am in Target ... trying to figure out which kind of coffee maker to buy! Geez ... so many choices ... and, so little time ... I mean before it gets dark outside. And, indeed the sun had set ... and, the darkness of the night had arrived.:w00t:

However, Kerry ...calm person that she can be (well, as long as she can say ... "Oh, ****!" ocassionally ... LOL) didn't seem overly concerned about driving in the dark ... and, without her glasses. 

So, down the road we travel. She is asking me directions, of course. And, for some reason, I am having a hard time seeing the highway easily. However, we drive the five miles or so to the nearest Starbuck's closest to our home. It was during the turn off from Route 7 onto Ashburn Village Boulevard that it seemed sooooo unusally dark outside! I thought maybe we were having a moonless night!!:w00t: In fact, I could not see the left hand turn to drive into the Starbuck's shopping center :w00t: ... but, someohow we made it. I recall saying to Kerry that the lights on the street must be out ... because it was way too dark. I asked her if she was sure the headlights were on ... and, she said yes. I mean, after all ... the dashboard was lit up.

So, after buying the coffee at Starbuck's we finally head home ... just a couple of miles down the road. As we are about to make the left hand turn into the street where we live ... Kerry says ... "Oh. ****!!! I see blue lights flashing behind us! It's a cop!!" 

So, good girls that we are ... we stopped so that we could find out what was wrong. Well, okay ... we had no choice but to stop ... unless we wanted to be on the news!:HistericalSmiley: The nice and very sweet cop asked if we knew that our headlights were off! OMG! :w00t: No WONDER both of us couldn't see the highway very well!:w00t::HistericalSmiley:

The police officer was so sweet. He went back to his car to check Kerry's liscense. Now, while he is doing that ... Kerry says ... "Oh, ****!!! The back windshield wipers are still on (we couldn't get them to stop during the whole trip to Target! ... :HistericalSmiley: ) 

In the meantime, Kerry and I got the giggles ... big time!! We were both laughing so hard. Tears were running down my cheeks from laughing so hard. And, I kept saying to Kerry ... "Shhh!!! We HAVE to stop laughing so hard! He is going to see those wipers in the back and ask us about them, too! And, if we keep on laughing hysterically like this ... he will ask us to get out of the car because he will think we are on drugs or intoxicated!!!" And, with my MS ... well, I can't walk a straight line right now!:HistericalSmiley:

Bless this poilce officer's heart ... he didn't even give Kerry a written warning. I personally think because she is so pretty and can lay on the charm. :HistericalSmiley:

So, after he left us ... Kerry asked me where we should turn. Although we we so close by the house ... I told her under no circumstances should we make a U turn ... because with our luck ... we would probably end up on the curb ... right in front of the police officer! So, we drove down the street a tad and then finally made it to our destination ... home sweet home!

Now, this is not quite the end of the story. We decided to figure out why the back windshield wipers were still on. Kerry finally got them to stop. Yay!:chili: However, then the front windshield wipers started their dance! :w00t: Every time we thought they stopped ... they would start again! :HistericalSmiley: Finally ... Kerry got them to stop! At that point, I told her not to touch anything! We cautiously untethered Snowball from his carseat (I think he snoozed throughout most of the trip!) and then went inside!

And, the next morning we enjoyed the BEST cups of coffee!:chili:

One extra note ... When Ashley and Justin arrived we had to tell them this story. Once again, Kerry and I ended up laughing hysterically over our adventure! I looked at Justin and said ... "Justin, I am afraid I am not leaving a great first impression of myself with you. Really, I am not always nuts like this!" He laughed, and right before he and Ashley left to go home ... Justin said, while giving me lots of big warm hugs ... "I don't think you are nuts. And, I want to come back to visit soon! And, I think you are adorable!" (Yes ... he said that ... ask Kerry)

I think both Kerry and I will always remember this adventurous funny filled night!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That was too funny. If she can drive a Porsche she could probably drive a huge cargo truck. I cannot drive anything except for an automatic and I like to be up higher like a mini van height. I only drive at night when I know exactly where I am going.
Our Target has a Star bucks store inside of it. Our Safeway also has one.
What kind of pot did you buy?
I bought my son a 1 cup Keurig and it will make tea and hot chocolate.

You two are having way too much fun. :chili::chili:I live 70 miles south east of Tucson and it is hot here :tumbleweed: Tucson is even in the ninety degree range.

I hope Felxi is having fun and not suffering from heat exhaustion.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deborah said:


> .
> What kind of pot did you buy?


 
 :embarrassed: 



That's what I was wondering.......



Doesn't it feel good to laugh so hard...:thumbsup: I wish I were there with you two, I could have been the back-seat driver...:innocent:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Turns out, I saw your post looked long so I made tea and a sandwich to get ready LOL. Don't you just love those laughing fits? Kerry got her coffee and all was well with the world. And I have to say Ashley's boyfriend sounds like a keeper, what a sweet thing to say to you. 

_and Pat you are hilarious:HistericalSmiley: Target really does have everything._


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I was laughing with you guys!! The little adventure sounds like a lot if fun!!! Glad that you got your coffee pot!! I'd of gone out in a blizzard to get one.... Can't do without my coffee!!!You 'll always remember this fun time and probably laugh all over again, when you talk about it!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I meant to note that despite how funny everything turned out ... I do take seriously, as I know Kerry does too ... that driving without headlights on is dangerous ... and not a good thing. 

It's just how the events took place at the time ... the back windshields wipers doing their dance ... and, then our experience with the police officer. I still cannot believe how hard we were both laughing. I felt as though we were taken back in time ... giggling like teenagers! The cop was so nice ... and he was cute, too! LOL


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: Marie this is such a funny story. :HistericalSmiley: Isn't it strange how sometimes we get the giggles at the most inappropriate times. When my dad died believe it or not I got the giggles at the funeral home. I felt like a total idiot. I went into the ladies room and I could not stop giggling. And there was absolutely nothing funny. I think for me it was the stress of my dad's death. As for you ladies, well.............:HistericalSmiley:I think you both just needed a good laugh. :HistericalSmiley: Now tell us.....what kind of coffee pot did you buy?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, Marie they sell pot at Target? And they have different varieties? From the way you guys were laughing I'll bet you got Jamaican.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Marie you had me laughing so hard! I'm glad you and Kerry enjoyed your little adventure together! I could just picture you two driving down Route 7 and Ashburn...your story made me so homesick...that is my favorite Target and Starbucks to go to in the area as well.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: Marie It is time for bed... and here I am on SM.. and had to read your post. So glad I did!! :aktion033: It is so fun to have a SM laugh.. you described your ride wonderfully! Thanks for sharing.. :aktion033:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Lol!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:smrofl::smrofl:

I have decided that next yr. in Sept. the HH gang is coming to VA. to meet up w/you & Kerry for our meet-up. You can entertain us!:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sassy's mommy said:


> :HistericalSmiley: Marie this is such a funny story. :HistericalSmiley: Isn't it strange how sometimes we get the giggles at the most inappropriate times. When my dad died believe it or not I got the giggles at the funeral home. I felt like a total idiot. I went into the ladies room and I could not stop giggling. And there was absolutely nothing funny. I think for me it was the stress of my dad's death. As for you ladies, well.............:HistericalSmiley:I think you both just needed a good laugh. :HistericalSmiley: Now tell us.....what kind of coffee pot did you buy?


I bought an inexpensive Mr. Coffee maker. It is kind of cute and does the job! If Felix and I were able to drink coffee every day ... then I would have invested in a more expensive coffee maker.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deborah said:


> That was too funny. If she can drive a Porsche she could probably drive a huge cargo truck. I cannot drive anything except for an automatic and I like to be up higher like a mini van height. I only drive at night when I know exactly where I am going.
> Our Target has a Star bucks store inside of it. Our Safeway also has one.
> 
> What kind of pot did you buy?
> ...




Deborah, our Target's have Starbuck's, too. However, I have a favorite Starbuck's that is closer to home. And, the Super Target in Leesburg charges fifty cents more for the same size cups of coffee! (local city taxes!!) ... so, I kind of protest that. LOL

I just bought the cheaper Mr. Coffee maker ... only because I don't want to tempt Felix into drinking coffee that is not really healthy for him to drink every day. We had a really nice coffee maker that we gave away some time back. It was a Black and Decker and I loved it. I loved the design and features ... and, it looked pretty and matched our kitchen colors. 

I saw some Keurig's at Target ... and, they looked very nice.

Felix enjoyed his trip to Tucson ... and, was so grateful that he could see his mother and the rest of his family. As for the weather ... he stayed in the air conditioning! 





The A Team said:


> :embarrassed:
> 
> That's what I was wondering.......
> 
> Doesn't it feel good to laugh so hard...:thumbsup: I wish I were there with you two, I could have been the back-seat driver...:innocent:


Now, that would have been funny, Pat ... you being the back seat driver! LOL



Maglily said:


> Turns out, I saw your post looked long so I made tea and a sandwich to get ready LOL. Don't you just love those laughing fits? Kerry got her coffee and all was well with the world. And I have to say Ashley's boyfriend sounds like a keeper, what a sweet thing to say to you.
> 
> _and Pat you are hilarious:HistericalSmiley: Target really does have everything._


Brenda, I know ... those laughing fits are a riot! Although it reminds me when I was in my early 20's and a girlfriend talked me into going to a Quaker service. The men and women sat apart ... women on one side, the men on the other. It was so quiet for what seemed like an eternity! Honestly, you could hear a pin drop! I think I was afraid because it was so silent for so long ... that I would end up jumping out of my skin when someone finally stood up and said something. I lost it and started giggling and had to excuse myself! I was so embarassed and felt so disrespectful ... however, it didn't stop me from getting the giggles. 

And, yes ... I think Ashley's boyfriend is a keeper. He wrote on my FB page that he looks forward to meeting Felix and visiting with us again. 




Furbabies mom said:


> I was laughing with you guys!! The little adventure sounds like a lot if fun!!! Glad that you got your coffee pot!! I'd of gone out in a blizzard to get one.... Can't do without my coffee!!!You 'll always remember this fun time and probably laugh all over again, when you talk about it!!


You are right ... we stil laugh about it every time we bring it up again! Even Felix still laughs about it! He especially likes the part about the windshield wipers! I'm glad, Deborah, that you enjoyed the story about our adventurous evening!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:You have me LMAO. And yes, I know that it was the adventure that was funny -- and that both you and Kerry would never intentionally drive without headlights.

You are two of my "FAVORITE NUTS"!!!!!:wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

What great memories you two have made. So glad the officer was nice. I bet he had a story to share with the guys back at the station. LOL 
Oh, anything for a good cup of coffee...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I can't decided if you two remind me of *Lucy and Ethel* or *Thelma and Louise.* :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I felt like I was there with you. In fact I've probably been on those roads with my camerawoman when sometimes with not great directions from the people we're shooting we get just a little lost. :blush: What a riot...talk about the blind leading the blind. :w00t: I'm so glad the police officer pulled you over - at least you could then see where you were going. Every once in a while I get a big case of the giggles, with the tears running down and sometimes even get Jim going with me. It's very cleansing. :thumbsup:

I'm not a coffee drinker so I know what you mean. I remember that when it came to the house in HH the main question everyone asked was "Is there a coffeemaker and who's bringing the coffee. 

Ashley's BF sounds like a really good guy. Love his respect for you. I know that meeting him must have been major and so glad it went so well. 

I'm so glad you had such a good time. And now Pat and Sylvia got me laughing just about as hard as you two were. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh what a great story...thanks for the laughs!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sassy's mommy said:


> :HistericalSmiley: Marie this is such a funny story. :HistericalSmiley: Isn't it strange how sometimes we get the giggles at the most inappropriate times. When my dad died believe it or not I got the giggles at the funeral home. I felt like a total idiot. I went into the ladies room and I could not stop giggling. And there was absolutely nothing funny. I think for me it was the stress of my dad's death. As for you ladies, well.............:HistericalSmiley:I think you both just needed a good laugh. :HistericalSmiley: Now tell us.....what kind of coffee pot did you buy?


I'm glad you enjoyed the story, Pat! I can understand what happened to you at your father's funeral. I think we can be under extreme stress when this might happen ... I don't know why ... but, it can happen.

What kind of coffee, you ask? LOL When/if Kerry reads this thread, she can tell you exactly what she ordered. She's an expert when it comes to coffee! I think it is Starbuck's freshly ground dark Sumatra. 

Oh, and another little story when Kerry ordered the coffee. She asked for a few different kinds ... of which they did not have. To which Kerry replied ... "Oh, ****!" (I have gone through the drive thru at this Starbuck's many times ... so, I tried to hide at that point) :HistericalSmiley: Then she asked for freshly ground coffee ... and, we were told the grinder was broken and was being repaired. I just held my breath ... and, waited for Kerry's reply to that one! :HistericalSmiley: It ends up that ... somehow ... the grinder got fixed so that we could order one of Kerry's final choices. :aktion033::chili:

Oh, I cannot believe this, Pat! You asked me what kind of coffee pot ... not what kind of coffee! :HistericalSmiley: Well, it is just an inexpensive Mr.Coffee maker. 



Sylie said:


> Wow, Marie they sell pot at Target? And they have different varieties? From the way you guys were laughing I'll bet you got Jamaican.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Uh, I believe it was called ... Starbuck's Marawana-mor. We ordered the mellow blend. I thought it was great! I never enjoyed a coffee before that made me giggle so much! 



Bailey&Me said:


> Oh Marie you had me laughing so hard! I'm glad you and Kerry enjoyed your little adventure together! I could just picture you two driving down Route 7 and Ashburn...your story made me so homesick...that is my favorite Target and Starbucks to go to in the area as well.


Nida, as you know ... we have several Target's in the Ashburn area. However, that is my favorite Target, too. I love the grocery section, too! It is awesome!

I am sending you a PM later this evening. Now I need to know ... when we visit, should I have the coffee pot ready? Or, do we need a teapot? 



Silkmalteselover said:


> :aktion033: Marie It is time for bed... and here I am on SM.. and had to read your post. So glad I did!! :aktion033: It is so fun to have a SM laugh.. you described your ride wonderfully! Thanks for sharing.. :aktion033:


Awww ... thank you, Jeanne, for reading the story ... and, I am happy to hear that you enjoyed it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Guess what? Last night I had some very vivid dreams. One of them was that I was riding through the streets of NYC in a Porshe....and Kerry was driving...fast.

Wonder what brought that on?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Guess what? Last night I had some very vivid dreams. One of them was that I was riding through the streets of NYC in a Porshe....and Kerry was driving...fast.
> 
> Wonder what brought that on?


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Seriously though ... Kerry IS the best driver. I felt very safe in the car with her driving. She even goes the speed limit (well, you know ... five miles beyond it) She did ask me if we have a lot of cops in the area. Actually, we live on the GW campus and have a Sheriff's sub station right here on the property. (you wouldn't know it though ... beautiful landscaping, etc. hides it from view) And, as you know ... we did end up meeting one of those cute guys! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Seriously though ... Kerry IS the best driver. I felt very safe in the car with her driving. She even goes the speed limit (well, you know ... five miles beyond it) She did ask me if we have a lot of cops in the area. Actually, we live on the GW campus and have a Sheriff's sub station right here on the property. (you wouldn't know it though ... beautiful landscaping, etc. hides it from view) And, as you know ... we did end up meeting one of those cute guys! :HistericalSmiley:


OMG Marie. I remember when police officers used to intimidate me...now they are just kids....cute guys. I am pretty sure I could do a good job of intimidating them...lol.:HistericalSmiley:The speed limit* is* five miles above the posted speed, or it used to be, until the local governments started going broke. I've had friends got ticketed for going 20 over a bridge in Healdsburg that is 15....pedestrians pass you.

I'm off to bed soon...can't wait to see my new dreams.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds like you both had a great time on your little adventure! And there is nothing better but a really good laugh!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I am just now reading this! I had a big smile on my face!! I use to have a partner in crime too!!! We had such fun and laughed all the time. You and Kerry remind me of us!! We would laugh too when we shouldn't have, especially when we got nervous....like at a funeral!!! The more we tried not to laugh, the more tickled we became!! Isn't it fun though!!! Kerry, that sounds like something I would have done but hey, you got Marie home safely and whats more important, laughing all the way!!!:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

You two gals are something else!!!:smrofl::smrofl: You write very well, Marie..I felt like I was there!:chili:Be glad I wasn't because I can't see well at all with or without my glasses!:HistericalSmiley::blink: I really enjoyed hearing about you adventure...:wub:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

OMGosh!!! I've read your story twice now and I'm still laughing. You wrote that so well I felt like I was right there with you two crazy gals. Right down to watching the wiper blades go back and forth, lol. I am so happy for you both. Getting to finally meet each other in person after all this time. What wonderful memories you now have.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

vjw said:


> Lol!!





edelweiss said:


> :smrofl:
> 
> I have decided that next yr. in Sept. the HH gang is coming to VA. to meet up w/you & Kerry for our meet-up. You can entertain us!:thumbsup:


:w00t::w00t:




Lacie's Mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:You have me LMAO. And yes, I know that it was the adventure that was funny -- and that both you and Kerry would never intentionally drive without headlights.
> 
> You are two of my "FAVORITE NUTS"!!!!!:wub:


Awww ... thank you, Lynn. And, I am so happy to know I wrote something that helped make you laugh!



plenty pets 20 said:


> What great memories you two have made. So glad the officer was nice. I bet he had a story to share with the guys back at the station. LOL
> Oh, anything for a good cup of coffee...


Edie, I was thinking the same thing! I, too, bet the officer had a story to share with the guys back at the station! LOL



Snowbody said:


> Marie - I can't decided if you two remind me of *Lucy and Ethel* or *Thelma and Louise.* :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I felt like I was there with you. In fact I've probably been on those roads with my camerawoman when sometimes with not great directions from the people we're shooting we get just a little lost. :blush: What a riot...talk about the blind leading the blind. :w00t: I'm so glad the police officer pulled you over - at least you could then see where you were going. Every once in a while I get a big case of the giggles, with the tears running down and sometimes even get Jim going with me. It's very cleansing.
> 
> I'm not a coffee drinker so I know what you mean. I remember that when it came to the house in HH the main question everyone asked was "Is there a coffeemaker and who's bringing the coffee.
> 
> ...


Oh, Sue ... how funny! Both Lucy and Ethel and Thelma and Louise came up in conversation after our little adventure! Can you imagine if the cop didn't pull us over when he did? We were so close to making the turn by the curb ... I can just see us up on the curb instead of on the road! And, still laughing our heads off! The more I think about it .. I think the police officer had to laugh along with us ... you know, it was one of those infectious laughs!:HistericalSmiley: 



TLR said:


> Oh what a great story...thanks for the laughs!


Thank you, Tracey! I am glad you enjoyed reading about our adventure! 



Sylie said:


> OMG Marie. I remember when police officers used to intimidate me...now they are just kids....cute guys. I am pretty sure I could do a good job of intimidating them...lol.:HistericalSmiley:The speed limit* is* five miles above the posted speed, or it used to be, until the local governments started going broke. I've had friends got ticketed for going 20 over a bridge in Healdsburg that is 15....pedestrians pass you.
> 
> I'm off to bed soon...can't wait to see my new dreams.


You know, the speed limit in our parking lot is about 10 miles an hour. And, we do go even slower. I don't know how many times a young child has darted out on to the road out of no where! I do think we have to be super careful of pedestrians. A couple of weeks ago ... a friend's nineteen year old niece ran over a child who ran out into the street. The child died. 



donnad said:


> Sounds like you both had a great time on your little adventure! And there is nothing better but a really good laugh!


Thank you, Donna! I am glad you enjoyed the story!



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh my goodness, I am just now reading this! I had a big smile on my face!! I use to have a partner in crime too!!! We had such fun and laughed all the time. You and Kerry remind me of us!! We would laugh too when we shouldn't have, especially when we got nervous....like at a funeral!!! The more we tried not to laugh, the more tickled we became!! Isn't it fun though!!! Kerry, that sounds like something I would have done but hey, you got Marie home safely and whats more important, laughing all the way!!!:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


One of my fondest memories is when my daughter was about three years old. We were riding on a bus in Washington, DC. My daughter looks at me ... points at the man sitting in front of us ... and, says out loud ... "Look, Mommy! That man's head doesn't have any hair!" I wanted to sink under the seat! She kept on giggling and I couldn't get her to stop. However, her laugh was so infectous that everyone ... and, I mean everyone ... including the man with the bald head ... AND, the bus driver were laughing hysterically!! It was like something out of a movie! The fuuny thing is that I am sure most of the passangers on the filled bus had no idea why they were laughing so hard!



aprilb said:


> You two gals are something else!!!:smrofl::smrofl: You write very well, Marie..I felt like I was there!:chili:Be glad I wasn't because I can't see well at all with or without my glasses!:HistericalSmiley::blink: I really enjoyed hearing about you adventure...:wub:


Awww ... thank you, April. I'm happy that you enjoyed reading about our adventure.



Critterkrazy said:


> OMGosh!!! I've read your story twice now and I'm still laughing. You wrote that so well I felt like I was right there with you two crazy gals. Right down to watching the wiper blades go back and forth, lol. I am so happy for you both. Getting to finally meet each other in person after all this time. What wonderful memories you now have.


Oh, Kim ... that warms my heart that you read the story twice. I am so happy that you enjoyed it so much Thank you so much.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I've upset Marie for not responding in a timely manner to her threads. It wasn't my intention to. 

You've all written so many nice things about me, I actually was embarrassed. Thank you though, for making me feel special. 

Meeting Marie was awesome. She's a beautiful lady inside and out. I so much admire her strength and tenacity. Ashley is exactly like her, looks and all. The young lady is a breath of fresh air.

So, I get there. We hugged and shed some tears. I said to Marie as we were sitting next to each other, imagine if we have nothing to say after all this time. We can call each other on the phone if that happens. LOL We both couldn't sleep the night before and we were a little punchy! 
Snowball was checking me out and after awhile wanted me to play, so I was happy about that. He's beautiful. 

As we're driving to get a coffee pot, I said to Marie, this is such a long way to a store, it's crazy. I forgot we were going to Snowball's favorite Target to take a walk. This is after Marie just told me where we are going. I realized I forgot my night glasses and just hoped for the best. The roads there are unbelievable. Smooth as can be and totally empty of traffic. My kind of roads! No lights either. Finally I figured the lights were on because the dashboard was lit. Thank God for the brights! The windshield wipers wouldn't stop, the one in the back was really annoying. Remember, I have no idea where we are. Marie started getting her rights and lefts mixed up, cars behind me are passing me because between the windshield wiper going and me not knowing what to do next... I kept saying, it's not me people, it's my girlfriend sitting next to me. I think Snowball was sleeping the whole time. Thank God the car didn't have NY plates! LOL

Ok, now there's a cop car behind us. The roads are totally dark and I don't even know where to stop because I can't see. When the cute cop asked me is there any reason why I'm driving without the lights on, I said yes, I'm so glad you stopped us. I forgot my glasses, this isn't my car, it's my friends car and I'm from NY. He said, well I like Boston. Huh? Marie and I couldn't stop laughing, we're both trying to be serious. He takes my license and my brother's Lieutenant card back to his car. I'm absolutely crying laughing because the f'ing windshield wiper is going a mile a minute in the back. Marie is now afraid we're going to get arrested because he'll think we're on drugs. Honestly, I still don't remember if we ever got the lights on. LOL He let us go. Marie didn't want me to make an illegal uturn, which I didn't know at the time. We make a left down this long, long block? road? I don't know. She says, make a left and pull in there. Where? There. We're still laughing. God only knows what I was saying. I do remember cursing about the cop liking Boston. After awhile I'm looking around with the brights on. In front of us is this huge grassy hill, beyond it is some houses. I said to myself, how the f are we getting up this hill, especially in complete darkness. I finally said, Marie, you don't live here. LOL I know that, said she. Then what the f are we sitting here for. Remember, the windshield wiper is still going in the back. We're hysterically laughing all over again. I'd say it took a day and a half to finally figure out how to turn the wiper off. Yeah baby! It stopped. When the one in the front started moving, we about lost it! I haven't laughed so hard in ages. I said poor Felix will have to get new blades. I will say this, Marie and I work well together. LOL

xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo
ll


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

You have made me laugh so hard!!!! Thanks for sharing this funny story with such great details. It reminds me that there is always someone out there that is meant to be your mischief partner and I think you ladies found each other!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> I've upset Marie for not responding in a timely manner to her threads. It wasn't my intention to.
> 
> You've all written so many nice things about me, I actually was embarrassed. Thank you though, for making me feel special.
> 
> ...


I wasn't upset (well, ok ... maybe a little) I was just thinking ... well, maybe you really were worn out from helping me so much. As I said in an earlier thread ... I wanted it to be a mini vacation for you. Instead, you gave one to me ... and, in my own home! 

And, yes, I was just concerned that waiting too long to respond to our visit ... that the thread would disappear and that some of our friends (like Paula ... I have to call her) would miss our story. I almost missed your story myself ... it is/was the very last thread on the active list early this morning! Honestly, I think we still have friends who don't even know you were here to visit me. 

Why would you be embarrassed when nice things are said about us?! LOL. 
I personally am happy that so many of our friends enjoyed reading about our Friday night adventure ... and, also enjoyed laughing along with us. And, after reading your description ... I was laughing all over again! :HistericalSmiley:

I can't wait until you, Steve, and the girls visit us in the Spring. Felix can take us on a drive through Ashburn so that you can enjoy more of our beautiful roads and scenery. I feel the same as you about our roads. I think we are so blessed to live in such a lovely area of the country. And, hey ... if it rains, well we know the windshield wipers in the back and front of the Toyota work! :HistericalSmiley: 



Bibu said:


> You have made me laugh so hard!!!! Thanks for sharing this funny story with such great details. It reminds me that there is always someone out there that is meant to be your mischief partner and I think you ladies found each other!!!


Thank you, Cory!

If you could hear Kerry and I sometimes on the phone! We can talk about anything ... happy or sad. Geez ... once we were laughing so hard that I dropped the phone on a front crown, and it fell off as I was laying on the bed! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> I've upset Marie for not responding in a timely manner to her threads. It wasn't my intention to.
> 
> You've all written so many nice things about me, I actually was embarrassed. Thank you though, for making me feel special.
> 
> ...


I wasn't upset ... just thinking well, maybe you really were worn out from helping me so much. As I said in an earlier thread ... I wanted it to be a mini vacation for you. Instead, you gave one to me ... and, in my own home! 

And, yes, I was just concerned that waiting too long to respond to our get together ... that the thread would disappear and our friends (like Paula ... I have to call her) would miss your part of our story. I almost missed your story myself ... it is/was the very last thread on the active list! Honestly, I think we still have friends who don't even know you were here to visit me. 

Why would you be embarrassed when nice things are said about us?! LOL. 
I personally am happy that so many of our friends enjoyed reading about our Friday night adventure ... and, also enjoyed laughing along with us. And, after reading your description ... I was laughing all over again! :HistericalSmiley:

I can't wait until you, Steve, and the girls visit us in the Spring. Felix can take us on a drive through Ashburn so that you can enjoy more of our beautiful roads and scenery. I feel the same as you about our roads. I think we are so blessed to live in such a lovely area of the country. And, hey ... if it rains when you visit again ... well, we know the windshield wipers in the back and front of the Toyota work! :HistericalSmiley: 



Bibu said:


> You have made me laugh so hard!!!! Thanks for sharing this funny story with such great details. It reminds me that there is always someone out there that is meant to be your mischief partner and I think you ladies found each other!!!


If you could hear Kerry and I sometimes on the phone! We can talk about anything ... happy or sad. Geez ... once we were laughing so hard that I dropped the phone on a front crown, and it fell off as I was laying on the bed! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Good thing you didn't tell the officer you went to buy some pot! :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl::smtease:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

KAG said:


> I've upset Marie for not responding in a timely manner to her threads. It wasn't my intention to.
> 
> You've all written so many nice things about me, I actually was embarrassed. Thank you though, for making me feel special.
> 
> ...


 


all I can do is:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::smheat::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: you both made my night:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: you know I wish I had been there:w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I love you both soooo much


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Marie you had mr in stitches! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie do you still have the coffee pot? and the Sienna? LOL you can't get rid of them now. I enjoyed reading this again, what a fun weekend. I love these old stories on sm.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Marie do you still have the coffee pot? and the Sienna? LOL you can't get rid of them now. I enjoyed reading this again, what a fun weekend. I love these old stories on sm.


Brenda, for a minute I thought I was losing it. I knew you had asked me a question tonight and then I couldn't find it. I finally realized you responded here on the old thread/link. :HistericalSmiley:

No, I donated the old coffee pot. And, I bought a better one. 

The Sienna is still here. And, I am driving again. When Kerry was here I was a little off balance ( <-------- well, you know what I mean :HistericalSmiley And, I always drove the Nissan ... never the Toyota. Now, I can drive both ... and, believe me I know how to turn the windshield wipers on and off on the Sienna!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am reding this again and it is as funny this time as the last time.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm glad this popped back up, quite entertaining Ladies :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deborah said:


> I am reding this again and it is as funny this time as the last time.


Thank you, Deborah. And, then it was worth writing about our little adventure!



lydiatug said:


> I'm glad this popped back up, quite entertaining Ladies :HistericalSmiley:


Thank you, Lydia. I am glad you enjoyed it!


----------

